# Have Smoking Gun - Will Travel



## mr t 59874 (May 31, 2013)

When my wife ask if she should put one of my retired brief cases in with the yard sale stuff,  I thought there should be something it could be used for.  This is the result.



It's really nice to have everything centralized and portable, whether using it at home, potlucks or picnics, smoke flavor can be added to everything from beverages to foods.

 

In pockets:

Spare batteries, probes, kitchen calculator, one and two gallon zip bags for use with the smoke generator and a note pad.

Bottom:

Smoke generator, several types of wood shavings, butane torch, Thermapen[emoji]8482[/emoji], two Maverick[emoji]8482[/emoji] remote thermometers and foam pad.

Tom


----------



## woodcutter (May 31, 2013)

Yup!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

Great way to keep everything organized, for home games & away games!!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (May 31, 2013)

Hey....I like the new use!

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (May 31, 2013)

Tom you're cracking me up...you have to make my this summer and do up some smoke food and smoked cocktails...LOL


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Excellent Tom, I like to recycle too.


----------

